# Pink Ivory



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2017)

Going to have a go at cutting into this week. Anybody done much with Pink ivory. Any input is welcome.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2017)

it's hard as heck, and burns easily, which in turn, will turn it brown if it gets too hot....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Nov 28, 2017)

Agreed with Marc. It's hard on cutting edges, but it does machine/turn well on the lathe. I haven't worked with a lot of it, but I like working with it. It does shrink while drying, from my experience with having gotten a couple call blanks a year ago that were supposed to be dry, but weren't. They didn't self-destruct, but they're a far cry from 1 1/2" now - a little under 1 3/8", if I'm remembering correctly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Agreed with Marc. It's hard on cutting edges, but it does machine/turn well on the lathe. I haven't worked with a lot of it, but I like working with it. It does shrink while drying, from my experience with having gotten a couple call blanks a year ago that were supposed to be dry, but weren't. They didn't self-destruct, but they're a far cry from 1 1/2" now - a little under 1 3/8", if I'm remembering correctly.


- this was cut long time ago. but thanks for heads up i will check

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213 (Nov 29, 2017)

Just to add further- drying is a long and laborious process to get them stable. The logs have to be air dried for at least 7-10 years. They do move and check when slowly seasoning. My experience is that the plain Jane PI is a lot more stable compared to figure PI. It is almost rock hard and you need good carbide blades to cut through this “stone”- I can compare cutting this wood alongside Pernambuco. Actually the Pernambuco to me is a hair less forgiving (even at over 6-1/2 pounds per board foot and does not float on water), compare to pinkie. Lots of pink fairy dust.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 29, 2017)

Arn213 said:


> Just to add further- drying is a long and laborious process to get them stable. The logs have to be air dried for at least 7-10 years. They do move and check when slowly seasoning. My experience is that the plain Jane PI is a lot more stable compared to figure PI. It is almost rock hard and you need good carbide blades to cut through this “stone”- I can compare cutting this wood alongside Pernambuco. Actually the Pernambuco to me is a hair less forgiving (even at over 6-1/2 pounds per board foot and does not float on water), compare to pinkie. Lots of pink fairy dust.........


Been cutting kingwood, hard and pink


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 29, 2017)

It also cracks if heated too much. Cut slowly. 
Recommend an oil finish to bring the bling

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Dec 5, 2017)

I've seen some pretty knowledgeable people cut it in stages, sitting for long periods of time between cuts. And they keep it covered at all times while seasoning. Nothing fancy - in a cardboard box, for example. But the point is to retain as much pink as possible, since that's what people are buying, and if you do it right it will sit for long enough that it moves towards brown.


----------

